# Colour Classic



## gpbonneau (14 Avril 2021)

Une nouvelle machine, trouvée pas cher  ;-)






il avait 2 noms ce Mac : Colour Classic (UK) ou Color Classic (US), c'est le premier que j'ai trouvé.

Pas cher et en panne évidemment, pas de pile coulée heureusement mais ces foutus petits condensateurs électrolytique qui fuient :-((
Luis m'a remplacé les 8 et il marche parfaitement.
Carte mère avant et après (avec un copro., 2 barrettes RAM et une barrette VRAM en plus) :



Le disque dur (un Conner 80Mo) tournait quelques instants puis s'arrêtait, mais sans le bruit caractéristique du bras de lecture qui s'active sur le plateau... en fait il restait bloqué en position repos. 
C'est malheureusement plutôt fréquent avec les disques de cet âge, la butée en caoutchouc se ramollit et devient collante. 
Sur ce modèle, pas de levier qui se rabat quand les plateaux s'arrêtent pour retenir le bras, mais un aimant au fond d'une encoche, recouvert par un caoutchouc qui fait butée  (c'est lui qui devient collant), comme les petits 2.5" Conner 20 et 40Mo des PowerBook 100. Donc, même réparation,  formatage, test et installation d'un système 7.6 : tout fonctionne.

Tiens, un petit nouveau ;-)



Pus de détail ici


----------



## woz86 (15 Avril 2021)

Joli, il est propre, une super affaire ;-)
Une belle pièce de plus dans ta collection.
Tu l’a booster un peu niveau mémoire ou tu l’a laissé d’origine ?


----------



## Franz59 (15 Avril 2021)

Très belle pièce et plutôt rare car peu produite avec un écran "hybride" de 10 pouces Sony trinitron de belle facture.
C'était galère à l'époque pour les jeux prévus pour le 12 ou 13p des LC...


----------



## gpbonneau (15 Avril 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> Tu l’a booster un peu niveau mémoire ou tu l’a laissé d’origine ?


Comme le Classic II (et le LCII) il est limité à 10Mo, donc j'ai ajouté 2 barrettes de 4Mo, avec 2 des 4Mo soudés sur la CM il est au taquet ;-)
Pareil pour la VRAM, 256Ko sur la CM et une barrette 256Ko pour avoir la couleur sur 16-bit (milliers de couleur), histoire de le mettre au max car pour les jeux ça sert pas à grand chose, la plupart des jeux pour LC de l'époque tournait en 256 couleurs.



Franz59 a dit:


> Très belle pièce et plutôt rare car peu produite avec un écran "hybride" de 10 pouces Sony trinitron de belle facture.
> C'était galère à l'époque pour les jeux prévus pour le 12 ou 13p des LC...


Oui c'est vrai, à part le premier LC avec sont 12" couleur, 512x384 c'est pas courant.
Pour les jeux SE-SE/30 pas de soucis, mais en noir et blanc c'est dommage...
Les jeux couleur pour LC avec écran 13", ceux en 640x480 sont pas toujours jouable...

Milles Bornes par exemple ça va mais c'est pas joli :
Voir la pièce jointe 223141


Lemmings c'est bon ;-)
Voir la pièce jointe 223143


Pareil pour Cristal Quest, Tetris Max ou MacPipes )
Voir la pièce jointe 223145
Voir la pièce jointe 223147

Voir la pièce jointe 223149


----------



## woz86 (15 Avril 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Pus de détail ici


Je suis allé faire un tour sur ton site et l'écran affiche de très belles couleurs ;-)

Belle rénovation en tout cas (encore)


----------



## Fi91 (16 Avril 2021)

J’en ai un aussi 
Le miens est aussi un « colour Classic »
@gpbonneau tu as eu où ton fond d’écran ? Car je l’adore


----------



## gpbonneau (16 Avril 2021)

Fi91 a dit:


> J’en ai un aussi
> Le miens est aussi un « colour Classic »
> @gpbonneau tu as eu où ton fond d’écran ? Car je l’adore


J'ai mis le 7.6 sur le Mac, mais avec le 7.5. (7.5.5) tu l'a aussi dans le tableau de bord Fond d'écran :





Après si tu as un système 8 sur une de tes machines, tu récupères le Tableau de Bord "Apparence", l'extension "Extension apparence" et la police "Charcoal", tu mets le tout dans les dossiers correspondants du 7.5 (ou 7.6). Tu retires au passage les 2 Tableau de Bord "Fenêtres" et "Couleur" (ils sont remplacer par ceux que tu viens de mettre), et tu redémarres.
Ça donne ça :





C'est un peu plus jôli ;-))


----------



## gpbonneau (16 Avril 2021)

Je sais pas pourquoi les copies d'écran des jeux ont disparu... j'ai raté quelques choses ?
Je les remets :
Sur Milles Bornes il manque des bouts d'écran à cause de la résolution atypique, mais c'est jouable quand même...





Avec MacPipes ou Lemmings c'est bien :


----------



## woz86 (17 Avril 2021)

bretthieb a dit:


> comment as tu fait pour redonner cet éclat a la carte mère?


On peut laver les cartes mères à l’eau savonneuse avec un bon rinçage et un séchage de plusieurs jours.
Après il y a aussi le passage au lave vaisselle que je fais personnellement et qui permet d’avoir une carte nickel (avec toujours un bon séchage de plusieurs jours).


----------



## gpbonneau (17 Avril 2021)

bretthieb a dit:


> salut
> 
> superbe collection !!
> comment as tu fait pour redonner cet éclat a la carte mère?


C'est Luis qui les nettoie avant de changer les condo. Il les baigne dans de la potion magique ;-)
Sérieusement, savon, alcool... des produits qui dégraissent...et un bon séchage. 
Même nettoyer, le risque c'est les produits qui s'échappent des petits condo qui ont pu s'accumuler sous les composants et abimer les pistes... il est parfois nécessaire d'aller voir dessous...
Il fait ça très bien, moi je n'en suis plus capable.


----------



## Yuls (17 Avril 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> On peut laver les cartes mères à l’eau savonneuse avec un bon rinçage et un séchage de plusieurs jours.
> Après il y a aussi le passage au lave vaisselle que je fais personnellement et qui permet d’avoir une carte nickel (avec toujours un bon séchage de plusieurs jours).







=> https://forums.macg.co/threads/jura...tachees-pour-mac.303648/page-44#post-13780191


----------



## woz86 (26 Mai 2021)

Je viens d’en voir un sur eBay tout neuf dans son carton


----------



## Franz59 (26 Mai 2021)

Combien pour les roulettes ?


----------



## gpbonneau (27 Mai 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> Je viens d’en voir un sur eBay tout neuf dans son carton


J'ai vu ça... un retour client de l'époque resté sur une étagère (presque 30 ans !! pas mal la gestion de la boutique ;-)
Ils n'ont pas osez le mettre en route, faut leur demander )

A l'abri de la lumière il n'a pas du tout jaunit et la batterie a tenu le coup c'est déjà ça...
Je ne sais pas dans quel état peuvent être les petits condos qui fuient d'habitude quand ils ont été utilisé ?

Mais plus de 12 000 € ils poussent le bouchon un peu (beaucoup) trop loin...


----------

